# What is the "Deep State"?



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".

Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
This is why Trump is angry.  When he says the Department of Justice is his plaything to do with as he wants, he is showing a profound lack of understanding of the Constitution.  He simply doesn't understand why  he wasn't elected king or doesn't have the power to kill the way Vladimir Putin does.
Trump doesn't understand why he isn't above the law.

But the thing he doesn't understand the most is why those in the government won't swear a "loyalty pledge" to him.  This is why Republicans are demanding a "purge".  To get rid of anyone they imagine doesn't share their political ideas.

This is why we are entering the most dangerous time in our nation's history since the Civil War.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

you answered your own question.....


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> you answered your own question.....


Not really.  Many Republicans feel the "deep state" is some shadow government that secretly runs the country.  I'm sure they have other definitions.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 2, 2018)

It is Obama and Soros trying to run things from the sidelines.  Obama has become Trump's shadow.  
Soros and Pelosi are holding meetings to teach the Dems and snowflakes how to resist all things National.   They are the enemy.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you answered your own question.....
> ...


many Republicans?....not ALL....is this a new years resolution?...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> 
> Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
> ...



Not above the law seriously? you should start a comedy club.

politicians ESPECIALLY presidents are above the law,they constantly get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for including murder.

me or you go out and do what ted kennedy did by driving a car into a lake and letting her drown,WE go to jail. and has a president EVER gone to jail? uh no cause they are above the law.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you answered your own question.....
> ...



you dont think the CIA runs this  country and is WHY the world is in the mess it is because they dictate foregn policy and world events? wow you are one seriously brainwashed sheep in America. let me guess,you think they had nothing whatsoever to do with the Kennedy assassination right?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> It is Obama and Soros trying to run things from the sidelines.  Obama has become Trump's shadow.
> Soros and Pelosi are holding meetings to teach the Dems and snowflakes how to resist all things National.   They are the enemy.


Didn't I tell you?  More right wingernut nonsense.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


You said it.  Not me.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> ...


Kennedy committed murder by driving a car into a lake?
That's the definition of murder?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


no you have said it ever since you have been here....


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The CIA killed Kennedy?

I thought Senator Cruz's father killed Kennedy?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


All Republicans?  That's what I said or you are a lying sack of sh!t?  I go with the sack.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


yes you usually say republicans....that means all....and since you are sack of shit i know you will soon begin your dance ......


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2018)

The Deep State was created by The Great Obama to run the government after he is gone. They have sworn allegiance to the Great Obama and follow his orders explicitly

Trump has done nothing as President......everything is being done by Obama from the sidelines


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> 
> Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
> ...


I can't even begin to address any of this, because all of it's premises are all wrong.  You are utterly and totally confused.

You watch too much TV.

You don't know anything, try picking up a book.


Here are LIBERALS, talking about their books and ideas on the Deep State.  This was filmed while Talbot was working on, "The Devil's Chessboard."  Highly recommended.

Peter Dale Scott - Wikipedia

David Talbot - Wikipedia



(Daniel Ellsberg, who released the Pentagon Papers, is in the audience for this one.)


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 2, 2018)

Stop making the issue partisan or about Trump, it isn't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



by letting a woman drown on purpose when you could easily have saved her,uh yeah thats murder charlie.and I see you are in denial about post# 7 of mine.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 2, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> ...



Dean you just got taken to school by me and mister here.Now you can brag to all your friends today you learned something today on how the REAL world works.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It is Obama and Soros trying to run things from the sidelines.  Obama has become Trump's shadow.
> ...



Sorry dumb ass, if it was nonsense, they wouldn't waste their time or mega money.  But they do.  And you think they are pretend.  You are more dangerous than they are.  You don't even see them coming.  
*Resistance Royalty: Pelosi, Soros Headline Left’s Biggest Dark Money Conference*
Resistance Royalty: Pelosi, Soros Headline Left's Biggest Dark Money Conference


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


As a New Year's resolution, you should try not lying.

But I did say if you vote for certain policies, then you support those policies.  We know that's true for a fact.  Even your denseness  has to agree with that obvious fact.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


It's difficult to read crazy white wingernut opinion pieces.  Striding through the bullsh!t tires my legs so.  I can usually  get through the first half, but then after that, my eyes simply refuse to make sense of the nonsense.  I'm guessing because it IS nonsense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 2, 2018)

'What is the "Deep State"?'

There is no such thing.

It’s just another ridiculous lie Trump and his fellow idiot conservatives dreamed up.


----------



## deanrd (Jan 2, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Wall Street?  You mean Trump's cabinet?  After Trump finished raiding Goldman and Sachs, the only ones left were Goldman and Sachs.

And this hilarious video starts off with the president in 1975.  Who was president in 1975?  Gerald Ford.  And why was he?  Because the criminal in the White House resigned over a burglary.  It was the first time the DNC was burglarized.  The second time was when it was hacked during the time we now know was when the Trump Administration was colluding with Russia.  Trump was asking them to attack this country.  It's on video.  It can't be denied.
I really liked the looong part on Cheney and Rumsfeld.  Nothing to do with Democrats.
And it concluded with every Muslim Mosque having an FBI agent hidden within, a leftover from Bush.

Not such a bad video, but perhaps you should have watched it first.  It makes Republicans look even more dangerous, if that's possible, than they look today.

So if you think it taught me something, not sure.  I knew most of what they talked about.  If anything, it pretty much supported what I already knew.  So I guess I'm saying thanks, but from what you wrote, I'm also guessing you thought this was something about Democrats.  Sorry to disappoint, they were mentioned in passing, but the real point was to question the GOP because of their obvious danger to this country.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



*sigh*

I'm trying to tell you, it isn't about EITHER party.

Stop looking at these actors as either Republicans or Democrats.

I'm trying to tell you, Deep State actors have private interests.

Currently there is a civil war with in the Deep State.  That is the only reason why Trump was "elected."  (Which he really wasn't, the vote was rigged in many states, but since Clinton rigged the primaries and caucuses using the same methods, she couldn't call attention to the fraud.)

I could post some interviews and research by other authors that make the shit that went down during the LBJ administration look awful as well. 

But you just NEED to have a team to root for, don't you?

I've watched it, twice.

I've also watched this one, where a liberal journalist interviews a Republican staffer and author about the Deep State.  Peter Dale Scott even credits and mentions Mike in a lot of his more recent work.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> This is why we are entering the most dangerous time in our nation's history since the Civil War.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


*As a New Year's resolution, you should try not lying.*
that should be your resolution,everyone here who is honest knows you say republicans 99% of the time,not some republicans or many republicans...remember dean many people here have read your dishonest bias bullshit before...and there aint a dam thing you can do about that.....
*But I did say if you vote for certain policies, then you support those policies.*
yes you have,but that is not what we are talking about is it?...go ahead and lets see your new years dance....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 2, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> 'What is the "Deep State"?'
> 
> There is no such thing.
> 
> It’s just another ridiculous lie Trump and his fellow idiot conservatives dreamed up.


yea like when you said political correctness does not exist either....care to comment jones or are you off to another thread to post more of your bullshit?....


----------



## fncceo (Jan 2, 2018)

_"What is the "Deep State"?_

Is it anything like this?_




_


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 2, 2018)

. . . and don't forget, Obama's put TONS of Wall Street cronies into the Deep State.  This isn't about party.













"The Most Important WikiLeak" - How Wall Street Built The Obama Cabinet | Zero Hedge


----------



## deanrd (Jan 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Deep State was created by The Great Obama to run the government after he is gone. They have sworn allegiance to the Great Obama and follow his orders explicitly
> 
> Trump has done nothing as President......everything is being done by Obama from the sidelines


Do you really believe that?


----------



## deanrd (Jan 3, 2018)

fncceo said:


> _"What is the "Deep State"?_
> 
> Is it anything like this?
> _
> ...


Probably.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Deep State was created by The Great Obama to run the government after he is gone. They have sworn allegiance to the Great Obama and follow his orders explicitly
> ...



Absolutely, I read it on the interweb

Seems the Great Obama met with George Soros, Hillary and Rachel Maddow on Dec 19, 2016 in the back of a Denny's (Soros picked up the tab) in Buttfuck West Virginia

They knew that even though  Crooked Donnie had stolen the election, he could not get the government to follow his directions. The Government swore allegiance to the Great Obama and has been following his direction ever since


----------



## deanrd (Jan 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In Buttfuck West Virginia?  Hilarious!!!!

And they all ended up with Butter Fingers.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 3, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you answered your own question.....
> ...




Well this is the second  time in 5 years I agree with you on something  rderp


This deep state crap is nonsense..


----------



## deanrd (Jun 22, 2018)

Now we are seeing what the Deep State is in reality.

Children being kidnapped from their parents.

Children being held in camps.

Elected and lawful public officials being refused entry to these camps.

Trump and the GOP have created their own Deep State.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Deep State was created by The Great Obama to run the government after he is gone. They have sworn allegiance to the Great Obama and follow his orders explicitly
> ...


That is the nature of the Deep State

The Great Obama created it before he left to stop Crooked Donnie


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> 
> Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
> ...


*You say the president does not have the right to kill an American citizen, well did not Obamma target and kill one who was fighting with ISIS?*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 24, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you answered your own question.....
> ...



Which I'm sure, in some sense of the word, this actually exists. However it's more likely to contain right wing people, potentially the Koch brothers and others who use their money to buy the government.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 24, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


so some rich righties are no different than some rich lefties....buy the government.......


----------



## JLW (Aug 24, 2018)

When Trumpers Deep State they are talking about patriots and real Americans trying to hold a corrupt and treasonous president accountable.  Cultists want no accountability for their liege.  Thank heaven for the "Deep State".


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

The Deep State keeps America great


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Deep State keeps America great



for the deep state.


----------



## Tehon (Aug 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> 
> Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
> ...


The deep state consists of operatives placed within the government bureaucracy, by the ruling class, who administer the ruling class's desires while your locally elected officials feign interest in your desires.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> ...



This isn't Deep State. 

This is the way people vote. Because they have FPTP which makes it easier for larger parties to do well, then there are only two viable parties. In such a situation politicians become lazy because there's no threat much.


----------



## Tehon (Aug 25, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


It's in the interest of the ruling class to limit our choices and play the options off one another. The ruling class's operatives work behind the spotlight of media attention that is focused on the partisan divide.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> ...


They are all loyal to the Great Obama


----------



## Tehon (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Well, can you blame them?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Oh totally it's in the interests of the rich to limit choice. It's much easier to choose a winning horse when there's only two in the race. 

The problem with your argument is that I've been coming on here for years and telling people about Proportional Representation and people don't want to even find out about it.

Republican people on here don't want it because they know they'd lose their unfair advantage. 

Democrats fear that the left would split up and the right would be more unified. 

FPTP is all about negative voting, but people also have these weird negative views about going for a system like PR. Mostly it's down to ignorance on their part as the "reasons" they give are total crap, and usually what they complain would happen is what already happens. 

The Deep State, whatever it is, doesn't need to do much at all. 

But of there is a deep state, the Koch brothers are at the heart of it.


----------



## Tehon (Aug 25, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> The problem with your argument is that I've been coming on here for years and telling people about Proportional Representation and people don't want to even find out about it.


Umm.....okay, I won't even try to argue with that um.....logic.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> 
> Trump is disappointed allegiance wasn't sworn to him over country.
> ...




Hillary was found innocent before she was even investigated,  Trump was marked for removal before he was even inaugurated. The deep state is that part of the government which knows they can circumvent the rule of law while covering for each other's asses, knowing well that whatever end they feel is righteous will justify their means.

Thats your deep state


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with your argument is that I've been coming on here for years and telling people about Proportional Representation and people don't want to even find out about it.
> ...



So why the fuck do you even bother coming on here if you ridicule what people have to say that you don't understand?


----------



## Tehon (Aug 25, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You said the problem with my argument is your inability to be taken seriously.  Lol


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 25, 2018)

Tehon said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



Seriously, I can't be bothered with this nonsense.

Bye.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The funny part is you are serious.  You really believe that's how it all works.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Great counter argument.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 26, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


That wasn't a counter argument.  It was a statement.  Can you not tell the difference?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".
> ....



And are instead following the interests of their peers, ie the Political Class.


----------



## Tehon (Aug 26, 2018)

Correll said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> ...


Who's interests does the political class represent?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2018)

Tehon said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Their own.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Your statement is a counter argument.  It is denial.


----------



## AZGAL (Aug 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When Trump talks about the Deep State, he is talking about men and women who swore their allegiance to the United States and the US Constitution.
> Men and Women who swore to follow the "rule of law".


These people are not following any kinds of rules except for the ones they are making up.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 26, 2018)

The political Left does not recognize the Constitution as the supreme law of the land (where applicable).  They find that the Constitution doesn't include things they want (a right of privacy, right to abortion, etc), says things they don't like (right to keep and bear arms), and has this troublesome Tenth Amendment thing, that prevents the Federal Government from getting involved in, and taking over, anything the ass-holes in Washington want to get involved in.

So they swear to protect and defend the Constitution, but what they really mean is that they will fight to maintain the "Constitution," as they imagine it should be.

Exhibit A, if you want one, is President Barry Soetoro, who proclaimed publicly on a dozen occasions that he did not have the power under the Constitution, as President, to protect the so-called "Dreamers" from government action to deport them...then went ahead and did it anyway.

What value would you place on his oath to protect and defend the Constitution?  Less than Zero?


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 26, 2018)

And in case you didn't pick up on it, the Federal Bureaucracy is a part of the Democrat/Leftist Party.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> And in case you didn't pick up on it, the Federal Bureaucracy is a part of the Democrat/Leftist Party.



Republicans are running the Federal Govt


----------

